# doch fotogen



## Doris (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallihallo

Endlich haben sich 5 und auch sogleich die grössten von unseren mittlerweile 10 Koi  an die Oberfläche gewagt. 
Wollten wohl etwas Sonne tanken   8)

Es gibt zwar vieeeeeeel schönere, bessere Aufnahmen von Koi und co aber ich bin schon froh, dass ich sie überhaupt fotografieren konnte


----------



## Thorsten (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi Doris,

na, nun weisste wenigstens das Sie noch leben  8)   

Die Sichtiefe ist wirklich nicht berauschend...immer noch nicht besser??


----------



## Doris (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Doch doch, sie ist schon besser geworden, zwar noch nicht soooo gut, aber mittlerweile können wir schon wieder auf ca.80 cm erkennen, was sich dort unten befindet.


----------



## Dodi (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi, Doris!

Wie groß sind den Deine "Großen"? 
Sehen doch hübsch aus, Deine Koi!

Ich weiß, es ist äußerst schwierig, im Teich vernünftige Bilder von Fischen zu machen, die Lichtreflexe auf der Wasseroberfläche sind manchmal so stark, daß man verzweifeln könnte...

Also, viel Spaß mit den Koi - kommen die denn auch schon zu fressen an die Hand?


----------



## olafkoi (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dodi

Kleinen Tipp mopse deinen Jo die Kamera und nimm einen Polfilter    dann funzt das wunderbar 

 Was Jo wohl dazu sagen wird .........Hauptsache er sieht das gez net    


Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Administrator (28. Aug. 2005)

*OFFTOPIC*

Hi Olaf,

siehste und für sowas solls die Fotoecke geben ... ;-)


----------



## Doris (29. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Dodi

Der größte von ihnen ist etwa 24 cm. Die anderen 4 "grossen" sind so zwischen 16 und 20 cm. Das sind aber auch nur geschätzte Grössen, denn es ist schwierig die Grösse zu bestimmen.
Leider kommen sie zum Fressen noch nicht an die Hand. Sie sind noch ziemlich scheu. Aber ich hoffe, das kommt noch.


----------

